# 2001 Maxima Upgrades



## fett (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking for modest boost in power (25-30hp.) What can be done without affecting reliability ? What about performance chips or electronic supercharger (e-Ram) ? Thanks !


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

the 2001 maxima has good power. what ever you do, do not and i mean DO NOT get the electronic supercharger. its garbage and a big waste of money. bolt-ons like cold-air intake,exhaust, maybe an apexi s-afc or fuel pressure regulator will do. or get a nitrious wet kit. there is also a supercharger available for the 2001 as well. just do things right and then youll be running really good.


----------



## DandyMax (Feb 18, 2005)

Cattman headers and Y-pipe (they come as a set) will get you 20 hp/tq.


----------

